# Hawk man?



## AMudway (Dec 11, 2011)

Does anyone know what a that trains just hawks is called?


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

I think they are called Austringer's


----------



## AMudway (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks :thumbs:


----------



## Takora (Feb 29, 2012)

A person who successfully hunts with a true species of hawk is called an austringer, a petson who trains hawks is called a bird trainer


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Takora said:


> A person who successfully hunts with a true species of hawk is called an austringer, a petson who trains hawks is called a bird trainer


Someone who hunts with their bird is a falconer, an austringer is the non hunter. :blush:


----------



## Takora (Feb 29, 2012)

Disgruntled said:


> Someone who hunts with their bird is a falconer, an austringer is the non hunter. :blush:


Please could you provide a reference for this? It's just that 10years of professional full time falconry and bird training and it turns out ive been getting it wrong.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Got it from my mentor who has been running a raptor rescue for ever as well as mentoring people like me. Also seen in it one of my many falconry books.


----------



## Takora (Feb 29, 2012)

Disgruntled said:


> Got it from my mentor who has been running a raptor rescue for ever as well as mentoring people like me. Also seen in it one of my many falconry books.


Well I'm always happy to change my mind as long as I see solid evidence. So when you can remember which book it was, please let me know. It must be the only falconry book I don't have. Also let the Welsh hawking club know they have the wrong name for their journal, the British falconry club have the wrong info and also some of the American falconry clubs as I have exam papers with the wrong questions. And purely for my immature amusement, I would be eternally grateful if you could tell everyone on the international falconry forum because they absolutey love that sort of argument over there


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Takora said:


> Well I'm always happy to change my mind as long as I see solid evidence. So when you can remember which book it was, please let me know. It must be the only falconry book I don't have. Also let the Welsh hawking club know they have the wrong name for their journal, the British falconry club have the wrong info and also some of the American falconry clubs as I have exam papers with the wrong questions. And purely for my immature amusement, I would be eternally grateful if you could tell everyone on the international falconry forum because they absolutey love that sort of argument over there


I am on the falconry forum but not often because of people like you who will not get off their high horses long enough to behave properly on a forum. Believe what you want, I'm doing the same thanks.


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Disgruntled said:


> Someone who hunts with their bird is a falconer, an austringer is the non hunter. :blush:


I thought falconers train and hunt with falcons?


----------



## Andy G (Sep 3, 2009)

A person who hunts with true short winged hawks is called an Austringer.

A person who hunts with long winged falcons is a Falconer.

Thems the facts!:2thumb:


----------



## Spadger (Jun 16, 2009)

Just gonna stick my two penneth in someone who trains hawks is a austringer. Absolutely definately.


----------



## anthony reilly (Jan 16, 2010)

Disgruntled said:


> Someone who hunts with their bird is a falconer, an austringer is the non hunter. :blush:



A Falconer: someone who hunts wild quarry with a Falcon
An Austringer: someone who hunts wild quarry with a Hawk


----------

